# Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.



## darrmann (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.
and it was working fine. Im in wyoming working and it got into subzero temps talking -30 to -40 . My fridge quit working and am in need of some troubleshooting help. no ammonia smell, no yellow powder. the gas will light but stopped getting cold.the fridge was purchased brand new bvy the previous owner and looks brand new.anyone have any ideas where i should start. im pretty handy and am willing to pull out to do any troubleshooting needed. thx


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

Ck the flue area for any obstruction.  Are the batteries charged?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

Could the thermostat be keeping it off?  Serious, with those temps., the board may be fooled!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

i have to agree with ken ,, outside temp "DOES" effect the operation of the refer ,, and as Ken said ,, due to the temps u are in ,, the refer thinks it is cold enough ,, and i know ,, me and ken are gonna get alot of "this can not happen " but IMO it does  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## darrmann (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

thx , the weather is starting to warm up. hopefully my fridge will be cooling down thx guys


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

A few years ago I had a customer call me MAD as a hornet that his Refer. was not turning on.  Had me going for a few minutes until I remembered it was 25 degrees.  It was one of his first trips out and he was packing to go.  No heat on and he wanted his Refer working!!!  He calmed down when I explained the thermostat had it OFF.


----------



## darrmann (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

thx for all the help. its been warming up here in wyoming. that is above freezing during the day. my fridge started workink today. i ran it on gas for a day, and came home from lunch today to find it working. I think what happened was the line froze that circulates the ammonia. it finally thawed and presto fridge is working. when it was below 30 it must have froze lines.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: Dometic Americana RM2652 2-Way Refrigerator, Double Door, 6.0 Cu. Ft.

glad it all worked out for you and now your refer is working -30 is very cold
 :dead:


----------

